

Mailbox App Revolutionizes Gmail Productivity – Will Google (Or Apple) Buy It? - akosner
http://www.forbes.com/sites/anthonykosner/2013/02/17/mailbox-app-revolutionizes-gmail-productivity-will-google-or-apple-buy-it/

======
dschwartz88
I sincerely hope not. I think the problem is the way the App Store makes
companies race to the bottom in price. Why can't they charge me (and the other
1M users on the waitlist) $1 a month as a subscription fee? I realize things
will not even out completely (not all 1M users would pay $1/month), but I
really do think it would be enough to sustain a true business. When these
companies get bought their true feature set (and thus user base) dies out.
Just look at what happened to Sparrow...

------
HyprMusic
Does anybody recommend a similar mail client for Mac? I've just been using
Mail's flags to maintain inbox zero but am always looking out for a better
alternative.

